

Google Works on Launching Retail Stores - dakinsloss
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323764804578312530021763450.html

======
hkmurakami
Tried to find a link that can bypass the paywall. Didn't exactly succeed, but
here's the body of the text that I got from their mobile site via google
search:

\---

 _Google Inc. has been developing plans to launch retail stores in the U.S.,
said people familiar with the matter, in another sign the company is studying
Apple Inc.'s playbook for building a consumer-electronics brand.

The stores would likely sell Google-branded hardware, these people said. But
it isn't clear when or where any stores would open, and one of the people said
the Internet giant might not move forward with the plan this year.

Apple's stores have been a big factor in the success of the company's iPhones
and iPads, and Microsoft Corp. has also opened its own retail outlets. Inside
Google, the idea of opening retail stores has long been debated as the company
has become a major player in mobile devices, said people familiar with the
discussions.

Google's interest in retail stores was reported earlier by the 9to5 blog
network.

Such a move may represent a change of heart in the two years since Google co-
founder Larry Page became the company's chief executive. Following Google's
short-lived attempt in 2010 to bypass brick-and-mortar stores to sell the
Nexus One smartphone via its website, Mr. Page didn't express much interest in
opening retail stores whenever the possibility was discussed, said a person
with knowledge of the matter.

Yet Google's expansion beyond Web services and software into mobile hardware
makes a move into retail seem more logical.

Last year Google completed its acquisition of Motorola Mobility, which builds
smartphones and tablets. As of last fall, there was debate inside Google about
whether Motorola Mobility should become Google's retail arm or whether the
Google-owned stores should refrain from promoting Motorola, said a person
familiar with the matter.

Even though Google wants Motorola to succeed as a device maker, the company is
being careful not to appear to favor Motorola over other device makers-such as
Samsung Electronics Co. and Sony Corp.-that also use Google's Android
operating system to power mobile devices. Even without Motorola products,
there would be a lot for Google to display in its own retail stores. Google's
Android division has been developing home-entertainment devices, and in recent
years it has worked closely with hardware manufacturers to build Android-
powered smartphones and tablets under the Nexus brand that Google has sold
through its website.

Google has also developed low-priced Chromebook laptops, powered by its Chrome
operating system and built by hardware makers such as Samsung. Over the past
year, Google has promoted Chromebooks in dedicated areas within some Best Buy
Co. retail stores in the U.S. and Dixons Retail PLC outlets in the U.K.

The Google X division, run by co-founder Sergey Brin, is building Google
Glass, a computing device worn on a person's face that could go on sale to the
public sometime next year.

Google could also use retail stores to show off Google TV software that is
embedded in some TV sets and set-top boxes, allowing people to browse Web
video content from their televisions.

Until recently, the company developed mobile software but didn't manufacture
its own devices, instead letting Samsung, Sony and others build and sell
Google-powered devices on their own or through wireless carriers. Microsoft,
which historically focused on software but now makes its own devices such as
the Xbox gaming console and the Surface tablet, has opened about 30 full-
fledged stores in the U.S. and Canada and is developing another 11 stores,
according to its website. The company doesn't disclose retail sales figures.

Apple has about 400 retail stores world-wide, and they generate more than $10
billion in annual sales. _

\---

[http://wsjwap.mo2do.net/s/4150/388?articleId=SB1000142412788...](http://wsjwap.mo2do.net/s/4150/388?articleId=SB10001424127887323764804578312530021763450&fullStory=fullStory)

edit: formatting

~~~
hayksaakian
We really need a [pay wall] tag on HN.

I can't help but wonder how informed a discussion is on an article many may
not have been able to read in the first place.

~~~
ch0wn
I'm using Murdoch Block[0] for Chrome, which i believe exists a Firefox
version of as well. Coincidentally, it stops me from visiting most pay-walled
sites.

[0] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/murdoch-
block/moep...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/murdoch-
block/moepiacmhnmbiilhpojodnaopndhddpg?hl=en)

------
_rs
If Google opened retail stores then that would give users a point of contact
for support issues in general. How would they respond to issues with their
non-physical goods? Right now they hide behind their website and respond when
they please. But with a retail store I think that philosophy degrades quickly.
This would make it easier for consumers to hold _someone_ accountable.

~~~
adjwilli
Seriously! Lack of customer support is one of the worst things about Google. I
don't know how many times I've had a question about a Google product and their
forums either don't have an answer, have contradictory answers or someone's
uninformed guess about what the answer could be.

------
bhauer
Related, CNet recently talked about these already-existing Google pop-up
stores, about which I had never previously heard. The pop-up stores give you
an idea what Google stores might look like.

From my perspective, Google heard that Microsoft copied Apple's stores with
tepid success and thought, "We should do that. But the secret to success is
rounded corners."

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57569813-71/why-googles-
st...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57569813-71/why-googles-stores-
shouldnt-look-so-much-like-apple-stores/)

Just a photo of the pop-up store:

[http://asset3.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2013/02/17/Screen...](http://asset3.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2013/02/17/Screen_Shot_2012-07-12_at_10.20.16_PM.png)

------
xhrpost
I wonder if Google could offer special services at these stores beyond just
retailed goods. What if they brought in a high capacity fiber line for every
store? Bring in all your photos and videos and they can upload them in minutes
for you. Wouldn't make for a bad wifi lounge either.

------
o0-0o
Google would do wise to open a support only store, with access only to paying
customers, call it something simple. Why would they want the theft, frustrated
nonusers, lost tourists, etc? Unless they are considering stores in Detroit,
new Orleans, etc.

------
bane
previously submitted 2 days ago and instakilled, why?

<http://bgr.com/2013/02/15/google-stores-retail-2013-328565/>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5232023>

------
lifeisstillgood
Shark - check !

Water skis - check !

Wooden Ramp - check !

The Fonz - check !

Dear Google, Stick to your knitting please - Just cos you have money to burn
does not mean you have brand and trust to burn too

